# Fawn satin pied tri litter



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

These babies are about four and a half days old.

Santee, mom


Santee and Sarge,pop






Little piggies


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

The babies look great! fat little piggies. I also wanted to say, that your mice have nice ears.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Good looking babies. I see she totally ditched building a nest, or built one you had to tear apart to see into... I just love that rich coloring you are getting (the part on Santee's head).


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for noticing the ears; I've tried to get ears without any wrinkles or folds in them. I'm not fond over overly large ears like the ones one sees on show meeces. These babies are nice and big, just mama and papa, and yes, fat, fat fat!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

You're welcome; your mice show pretty good quality, as least, I think so.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I've been lucky to find a few good meeces locally, and I've had the privilege of only having to drive 700 mi. round trip six or seven years ago to get the splashed/tricolor genes. Ears had't been a real concern, but I guess I prefer nice smooth ears. the other thing that is happening is that my fawn/red tris and even the non tris are starting show an increase in overall size. My aim has been to get the fawn tris back to where they were a couple of years ago, when a space heater malfunction killed almost all my yellow based meeces.

It's nice to see that I'm getting some lovely face markings like I had on my best tri, Oddball, who had one black eye and one red eye. the doe in this pairing has two colors on her face. and I'm hoping to see another oddeyed fawn tri sometime in the next year.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I like the parents a lot.Looking forward to seeimg the progress of the youngsters.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

These are about 11 days old.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Really attractive, moustress!


----------



## countrytris (Apr 17, 2013)

they are amazing well done


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

they are amazing babies


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, guys!

and most have really good ears, nice and smooth. They are nice and chunky, and have nice thick tails The eyes were starting to open last night, so I many take new pics tonight.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

These are almost three weeks old now.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Santee and Sarge had another litter born yesterday. Pix when they fur up.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Never ever seen cuter. ONG OMG OMG OMG OMG


----------



## RavennaHallowed (Jul 6, 2013)

Woah. Love the ears and coat colours! Gorgeous Moustress.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Here are Sarge's and Santee's with the six babies that I left them with. The babies are about a week old now.


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Lovely coats! I just love these mice!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

TM: thank you so much for the feedback.

I've been working on my fawn/orange line for a couple of years now after losing all of them in a space heater accident. I had to take stock of what remained, and then I realized that I could recreate the line by breeding my young red bucks that survived into a few does that carried pp. It takes three generations to get the two double recessive genes for recessive yellow and for pink eyes to appear in the offspring. I now have a surplus of red and yellow meeces. Mostly, I'm trying to recreate my red/fawn tricolors. It's slow going but I'm starting to get results.


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

So much squee! Love any of the red/yellow/red shades in broken satin


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

I hear ya!


----------

